
The Brash Boys at 37signals Will Tell You: Keep It Simple, Stupid - terpua
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/media/magazine/16-03/mf_signals?currentPage=all
======
terpua
Response from 37signals: [http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/881-37signals-
featured-in...](http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/881-37signals-featured-in-
wired-march-2008-issue)

